# Hello From Oklahoma



## susieque_mwc (Feb 20, 2007)

I cant wait till Haunt Oklahoma this year and am looking for ideas to do up our house and lawn.:jol:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. Whew....after all this time being without a computer, I finally get to welcome someone right away! WOOOHOOOO. I hope to meet you in chat sometime soon. Oh yeah...pictures.....MUST....HAVE.....PICTURES!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, yes yes welcome. FINALLY.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome welcome!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome susieque!!! Hope ya like it here.... Don't forget videos  we love videos too


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome susieque mwc....what's the mwc stand for?
slimy has a neighbor finally


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome susieQ!


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Susie, did you mean that YOU can't wait to haunt oklahoma or is haunt oklahoma some event? hope so b/c I'm in AR and am looking for an event close by.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

susieque_mwc said:


> I cant wait till Haunt Oklahoma this year and am looking for ideas to do up our house and lawn.:jol:


hell o & welcome-- you've come to the right place for ideas--your going to be sorry,hope you have a big yard


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum SQ. If you're looking for ideas, you've hit the mother lode here. Looking forward to having you around.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard! You will pay dearly for your mistake. Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Lilly said:


> welcome susieque mwc....what's the mwc stand for?
> slimy has a neighbor finally


 Neighbors are great. I'm guessing mwc stands for Mid West City, a suburb of Oklahoma City. Am I right.

I live in Oklahoma City, and as soon as this posts I will be writing you a pm. Always good to have other Okies on board.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

hello SQ and Welcome


----------

